

McDonald's to use vegetable oil for UAE trucks - iamgoat
http://www.allheadlinenews.com/articles/90053315?McDonald%27s%20to%20use%20vegetable%20oil%20for%20UAE%20trucks

======
rkalla
Glad to hear this, for some rough math the 20,000 liters of vegetable oil
(unprocessed) is roughly 5,200 gallons[1].

Let's assume we lose no volume during the processing to biodiesel, the average
semi carries about 200 gallons of fuel[2] -- so that provides 26 fillups for
the year of biodiesel.

Not huge, but it's a great start. That is still a lot of oil not getting
thrown out.

[1] <http://goo.gl/MIhxV> [2]
[http://answers.yahoo.com/question/index?qid=20080326203920AA...](http://answers.yahoo.com/question/index?qid=20080326203920AAQWTcT)

~~~
quux
Currently, used vegetable oil is rarely just thrown out. Used oil can be used
to make soap, cosmetics and many other goods. Most fast food chains and other
large consumers of cooking oils sell their used oil to companies that then
resell the oil for other uses.

